# error al emerge evolution

## alfred2

Hola primera vez que instalo gentoo, me he seguido los pasos del handbook al pie de la letra, luego de instalar el sistema base me dispongo a descargar el escritorio gnome, son 375 paquetes de los cuales instala 373, al tratar de instalar evolution-2.24.5 me sale este error  :Sad: 

```
 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: mail-client/evolution-2.24.5 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m                 ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 [31;01m*[0m   evolution-2.24.5.ebuild, line   80:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m            die "You must build app-crypt/pinentry with GTK or QT3 support"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   You must build app-crypt/pinentry with GTK or QT3 support

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.24.5/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.24.5/temp/die.env'.

 
```

Busque el error pero no he conseguido nada

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola, bienvenido al foro.

 *Quote:*   

> You must build app-crypt/pinentry with GTK or QT3 support

 

Te está diciendo que has instalado app-crypt/pinentry sin soporte para GTK o QT3.

```
echo "app-crypt/pinentry gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge app-crypt/pinentry
```

Después de eso ya te debería dejar instalar evolution.

Te vendría bien leer esto.

Salud!

----------

## alfred2

Gracias bueno el comando me devolvio un error o.O

```
 AmdPower ~ # echo "app-crypt/pinentry gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use 

-bash: /etc/portage/package.use: No existe el fichero o el directorio

```

-----------------------------editado ------------------------

lei la documentacion de use y cree las carpeta /etc/portage/ y cree package.use

ejecute

```
   echo "app-crypt/pinentry gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use  
```

y ahora  si funciono emerge evolution, era porque no tenia el flag en el archivo package.use (nisiquiera tenia el archivo creado), creo que ha sido una novatada xD

Gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 :Wink: 

----------

